# General > Politics >  3rd PM this year

## Corky Smeek

Liz Truss is the PM with the shortest term of office in UK history.  She is generally reckoned to be the UK's worst ever PM and that's saying something given that Gordon Brown and Boris Johnson have held that office.

Only a few weeks ago Rishi Sunak came second to her in a two-horse race.

Yet now we have a PM who wasn't even good enough to beat someone whom everyone knew would be a disaster.

May our respective Gods help us all.

----------


## The Horseman

Liz Truss was forced to Resign, as she got ‘On the Wrong Side of the Bond Markets’.

More and more………The ‘Money People’ are Pulling the Strings and calling the Shots!

----------


## The Horseman

> Liz Truss is the PM with the shortest term of office in UK history.  She is generally reckoned to be the UK's worst ever PM and that's saying something given that Gordon Brown and Boris Johnson have held that office.
> 
> Only a few weeks ago Rishi Sunak came second to her in a two-horse race.
> 
> Yet now we have a PM who wasn't even good enough to beat someone whom everyone knew would be a disaster.
> 
> May our respective Gods help us all.


Corky…. She now gets an extra £150,000 per annum for life for just climbing the stairs to the Top Job.

----------


## Corky Smeek

I know. It is any wonder why I am disillusioned with so much of what goes on in the UK? Over in the HoL the various members get £332 a day just for turning up regardless of whether they do anything or not.  And, to think you have accused the SG of wasting money. This is on a whole different scale.

----------


## mi16

> I know. It is any wonder why I am disillusioned with so much of what goes on in the UK? Over in the HoL the various members get £332 a day just for turning up regardless of whether they do anything or not.  And, to think you have accused the SG of wasting money. This is on a whole different scale.


Anyone fancy a £300,000,000 ferry?

----------


## Corky Smeek

> Anyone fancy a £300,000,000 ferry?


Or how about a £37,000,000,000 bill for a botched Covid PPE response.

----------


## mi16

> Or how about a £37,000,000,000 bill for a botched Covid PPE response.


thats some pricey surgical masks right there

----------


## The Horseman

There is some suggestions that Sunak and Wife are Billionaires!
And the Rich didn't like what was going on, particularly the Bond Market….Cud it be a ‘take out’ by Sunak etal?

----------


## Fulmar

It has been said that the personal wealth of the Sunaks far exceeds that of the monarch (which you raised elsewhere, Horseman). Our latest PM would no doubt endear himself to the populace if he gave some of that personal wealth away to the poor whom he professes to wish to protect. I'm not holding my breath!

----------


## Corky Smeek

I've just watched a brief interview with Joe Biden.

He was asked if he was concerned about the potential impact, upon the US, of the economic crisis in the UK.  His response was:-

_"No, I don't think they're that consequential". 

_Sunak has got his work cut out for him. For all that the Tories always go on about how fiscally responsible they are they have, in a relatively short time, trashed the UK's economy. They have done this to such an extent that the UK is increasingly considered economically inconsequential.

----------


## mi16

> It has been said that the personal wealth of the Sunaks far exceeds that of the monarch (which you raised elsewhere, Horseman). Our latest PM would no doubt endear himself to the populace if he gave some of that personal wealth away to the poor whom he professes to wish to protect. I'm not holding my breath!


He would need to persuade Mrs Sunak first, as its largely her money.

----------


## Goodfellers

_
Here's JB's statement to give it some context.

"_U.S. President Joe Biden on Thursday called British Prime Minister Liz Truss, who is stepping down from office after just six weeks of her turbulent tenure, a “good partner” in supporting Ukraine to defend itself against Russian aggression.

Biden declined to weigh in on her resignation.“That’s for her to decide,” he told reporters at the White House moments before he boarded presidential helicopter Marine One on his way to Pennsylvania. “But look, she was a good partner on Russia and Ukraine, and the British are going to solve their problem.”Biden dismissed any potential spillover effects from the political turmoil of the United States’ oldest ally.“I don’t think they’re that consequential,” he said.


I take away from that JB's confidence that Britain will solve its problems.

----------


## Corky Smeek

So your interpretation of JB's remarks is that he thinks the UK's problems are inconsequential. What does he know that the rest of the world doesn't?

----------


## Fulmar

Well, at least there is not going to be any return to fracking- that's one bit of good news in my opinion.

----------

